# Any Rail Software



## THE TYCO MAN

Anybody here the AnyRail track planning software?

http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html

Anybody have a preference? I have a old CTT Inc template and used it alot! I just want something user freindly.


----------



## xrunner

Yea I bought it. I consider it a good value. There are free track planning suites out there but I considered Anyrail worth the money after I tried the trial version. I suggest you download it and see for yourself.


----------



## fotoflojoe

I've purchased Anyrail as well - it was worth every penny. Of all the track planning CAD applications that I've tried (XtrackCAD, SCARM, 3rd Plannit), Anyrail is the only one that is intuitive enough for me to get a handle on. My only gripe/desire is that it display in 3D, but that's extremely minor when balanced against its stunning ease of use.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have the purchased version of AnyRail, I find it the easiest one to use of all the ones I tried.


----------



## tjcruiser

Another thumbs-up on AnyRail ... good libraries, intuitive, etc.


----------



## NIMT

Anyrail gets :thumbsup::thumbsup: from me!


----------



## mkear

Anyrail for sure. I tried all the alternatives and found it to be the most versatile, and most easy to use.


----------



## NumberOne

Anyrail is awesome for its flex track support, and can greatly automate
laying easements. The program is easy to learn but like any CAD program,
it has a learning curve. It's worth it for Anyrail.

-Mark


----------



## marzbarz

Anyrail is the best software you can use. Very user friendly, and the instruction manual is pretty straight forward. I hate to say this, but I never purchased the software. I used it to create a HCD layout which has 49 pieces of track, used nothing but atlas code 55 flex track. If you ever want the track plan I used just let me know.


----------



## Hellgate

I like the program AnyRail also.... However they do not have Standard Gauge available.... So until then it should be properly addressed as AlmostAnyRail


----------



## manchesterjim

NIMT said:


> Anyrail gets :thumbsup::thumbsup: from me!


Same here!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I tried XtrackCAD first....kinda tough to learn, even for a CAD guy like me. ANYRail was NICE!....very low learning curve....and I can send it to my plotter in 1:1 scale....so I have a template to build by.



Jim


----------



## Southern

Is there a 3d view with Anyrail?


----------



## old464

Can you program in MTH realtrax? I got the CD online and it wont work on the new windows 7. I hope that anyrail can be used on windows 7. 

I am glad that you guys support this program over the others. it helps to get good feedback on this kind of thing! 

thanks
Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm surprised that MTH track is not in the library, I fired of an email to their support and asked about it.

I can assure you that Anyrail 4 or 5 work just fine on Windows 7, I'm running it here on Windows 7 64-bit, and I've had it loaded on a Windows 7 32-bit machine.


----------



## old464

the anyrail does not show MTH track, so I guess Ill use fastrack. I got the living room layout started with the benchwork so i am doing by just laying it all out by hand. maybe ill use the software for the permanent layout


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I sent an email to the Anyrail folks a while back, they replied that MTH has not bothered to give them any details on the track or switches, so they don't have the specifications to put it in the track library.


----------



## old464

thanks john, I figured MTH has their own, and I got the Railware CD and it wont run on my windows 7. I would have to get some older program to run this on an old computer! not doing that! so oh well. I have the anyrail. I can play with it for the fastrack and basic design. Ill post up a design of my new layout that again will be temporary, but longer term this time! wife should love that! until I finish my garage drywall. 

Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

One more good reason for not going with MTH track.


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I sent an email to the Anyrail folks a while back, they replied that MTH has not bothered to give them any details on the track or switches, so they don't have the specifications to put it in the track library.


If that's true, that's incredibly nearsighted on MTH's part. Why in the world wouldn't they want a very popular track layout software to include a library of their track??? Makes no sense to a simle business man like me. You'd think they would be itchin' to be included.

Strange ... very strange ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I asked MTH that very question, and never got any answer.


----------



## NumberOne

*Ditto*

Just to update and stress my recommendation for AnyRail, I just 
upgraded to the paid version and it was totally worth it. I had a minor 
hitch during the upgrade and got a very quick and easy fix from
the developer.

And to answer another question, you can export a Collada 3D file which 
gets you a very nice 3D layout viewer. You can also export a Trainplayer
file so that you can run your track plan as virtual "layout". Way cool...

-Mark


----------



## old464

So how do you do it? Is it in the instructions that you print out? Sounds very cool I have no time to plAy with the stuff now


----------



## NumberOne

old464 said:


> So how do you do it? Is it in the instructions that you print out? Sounds very cool I have no time to plAy with the stuff now


Just export your AnyRail layout file as a .dae file, and use any number of 3D 
tools to edit or manipulate the view. For example, SketchUp is a free
viewer/editor/renderer that can import DAE files generated by AnyRail.

And here is a sample frame grab of the 3D viewer showing a test
layout. It's a simple 2D layout so there are currently no 3D features,
but it shows how simple the procedure is.

-Mark


----------



## Big Mike

*anyrail*

well,I see no cons about this program, just pros,and I am pleased to know there is an easier track planning software out here,I have the atlas railware 10.0 v but for a dummy like me, I am having trouble understanding how to navagate through the system.
I am going to try the free trial,and if I can use it, I will buy it,it would be nice to use something easy for a change. 

thanks.........Mike


----------



## manchesterjim

Big Mike said:


> I am having trouble understanding how to navagate through the system.


Hi Mike......I have to tell you that I make my living in AutoCAD, and I feel I'm a pretty quick study when it comes to other CAD programs. I tried XtrackCAD first and found it difficult to navigate....then came anyrail. I had a simple layout built in the first 30 minutes....so I was sold! 

Jim


----------

